# Axminster 'Rider' own-brand planes - anyone use them?



## blackie82 (22 Dec 2017)

I'm in the market for a no. 7 or 8-sized hand plane, and old Stanleys and Records in half-decent shape on ebay are dear enough that I'm thinking of buying a new one rather than restoring an older model. I see that Axminster are offering an own-brand #7 clone for £150, which is certainly a nice price, but I don't know what their quality is like as a manufacturer. Has anyone here bought one of their planes or had some hands-on experience with one?


----------



## tony_s (22 Dec 2017)

Can only speak for the low angle jack which is a slightly different animal to what you're looking to buy. Mine is correct in all areas that matter (flatness, squareness, etc); a few slightly rough edges and a bit of a faff to adjust, but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## ED65 (22 Dec 2017)

I'm sure there were a couple of positive mentions of Rider in just the last couple of weeks. Plenty more posts on them in past threads if you want to try a search. I think the previously posted opinions on them are largely positive, but there are a few tempering ones that are very much not complimentary. 

Also worth considering at the cheaper end of the market would be a Faithfull. While there's widely separated opinion on Faithfull planes and whether they're worth taking a risk on that's also true of the Riders unfortunately, and they cost loads more. I think when it comes down to it the Riders win on looks (comfortably so) and that could be enough to swing some prospective buyers in their favour, but whether it'll work any better at the end of the day is doubtful.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (22 Dec 2017)

I think £95 is a much nicer price than £150, I've never tried Tooltique myself but their prices are reasonable enough from the looks of things. 
https://www.tooltique.co.uk/shop/vintag ... furbished/


----------



## Chris152 (22 Dec 2017)

g7g7g7g7":1ayzblqw said:


> I think £95 is a much nicer price than £150, I've never tried Tooltique myself but their prices are reasonable enough from the looks of things.
> https://www.tooltique.co.uk/shop/vintag ... furbished/


I just bought a beautiful toothing plane from them and wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. I just bought a vintage USA Stanley No7 for £80 privately and love it but it wasn't as clean looking as the one you linked to here.


----------



## blackie82 (22 Dec 2017)

g7g7g7g7":2ny0wkim said:


> I think £95 is a much nicer price than £150, I've never tried Tooltique myself but their prices are reasonable enough from the looks of things.
> https://www.tooltique.co.uk/shop/vintag ... furbished/


You're right, £95 is definitely a nicer price than £150. :lol: 

Thanks for the heads-up - one of my reasons for wanting to avoid the ebay lottery on the larger planes was the faff of fettling such a big lump of iron, so buying a pre-fettled one is just as good as buying new in that sense.


----------



## bugbear (22 Dec 2017)

blackie82":vvk1l78q said:


> g7g7g7g7":vvk1l78q said:
> 
> 
> > I think £95 is a much nicer price than £150, I've never tried Tooltique myself but their prices are reasonable enough from the looks of things.
> ...


Careful - they seem to be claiming to have cleaned it all up (which is quick and easy) - I see no claims to re-engineering, sole flattening, blade back polishing.

I think I could strip, clean, lube and reassemble a Bailey in about 10 minutes. Working the _bevel_ of a blade (so it's "sharp") is a 2 minute job.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (22 Dec 2017)

If you are interested in a professionally refurbished plane, The Old Tool Store (same people as Ashley Iles) also sell them.
https://www.oldtoolstore.co.uk/bench-planes-66-c.asp

Edit: the price includes grinding the sole flat. £80 for a no 7.


----------



## G S Haydon (23 Dec 2017)

Bought one and returned it. Build quality was poor for the asking price. The Chinese bedrock copies are much better made for not much more. As Andy mentioned, the vintage Bailey pattern are excellent too.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (23 Dec 2017)

I have a Rider 311-alike shoulder plane and it's perfectly OK, but not excellent like a LN/Veritas/Clifton?. If you're thinking of buying a Rider, why not see if you can get to one of Axminster's shops and try one out. I did this and found that the Rider bench planes are very heavy (maybe not so much of a problem with a No. 7 or eight). Regards quality, I don't think that they're as good/consistent as the Chinese bedrock-based "LN copies" by Quangsheng/Woodriver, which are excellent IMHO. I believe that the Rider tools are made in India by Soba tools for Axminster http://beta.shobha-india.com/category/w ... ng-tools-1

Cheers, W2S


----------



## blackie82 (23 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the helpful posts, everyone. I've decided to try my luck with a professionally restored vintage tool for now.


----------



## Bodgers (23 Dec 2017)

bugbear":3fh2rcxv said:


> blackie82":3fh2rcxv said:
> 
> 
> > g7g7g7g7":3fh2rcxv said:
> ...



"When refurbishing planes we do not merely clean them to make them look good, they are restored to a level that ensures they are actually ‘in plane’ sharpened, honed and all the components are thoroughly cleaned so that they move freely. Our planes are specifically reconditioned to satisfy professional tradesmen who will instantly know the difference between buying one of our planes over general other used ones."


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (24 Dec 2017)

Much the best buy is the planes from workshop heaven, made to British standard and to a higher quality than other suppliers.
https://www.workshopheaven.com/quangshe ... plane.html


----------



## Silly_Billy (30 Jan 2018)

I saw this thread suggested buying refurnished tools from Tooltique or The Old Tool Store. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Droogs (31 Jan 2018)

I have a rider low angle block and a No 7. Found them to be both pretty good after a little bit of fettling. The No7, i do like it is not too heavy and feels good in the hand. though the knob for the iron was a little jaggy when i first got it but a bit of emmery soon sorted that. It holds the edge well and is easy to sharpen on my ITS diamond plates followed by waterstones and a strop. never had any chatter of any sort and it can take 2thou shavings if you want it to.

hth


----------



## MusicMan (31 Jan 2018)

I got the Faithfull no 7 last year (£40!) and am pretty happy with it, but it must be said that I don't use it much. Partly because I don't do much jointing, and partly because I have a 30" woodie (£5!!) which does the job at lower weight. Sometimes I feel like I need a lower centre of gravity, and then the Faithfull works fine.


----------

